# I got my Godin!



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I was just going to add pictures to that other thread I started about the Godin LG... but I decided that my new guitar deserved its own thread.

It's a Godin LG, a special edition L&M 50th anniversary... quilted lightburst, mahogany body and neck. Pickups are SD custom jazz in neck and SD custom custom in bridge. I paid C$599 + tax... around C$720 in all including an upgrade to a hardshell case. I guess I was wrong about it being $545... the normal Godin LG's were I think around C$500-550... oh well (I guess my head decided that the quilt top and SD pickups were worth the fifty bucks... lol).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It indeed does deserve it's own thread. Very sharp looking guitar. :rockon:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice guitar!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice , hope you enjoy it.... Godin do make some fine looking guitars.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh yum. String through bridge, dual humbuckers and a nice paint job. I like.


----------



## StankFloyd (Mar 13, 2006)

that's a sexy guitar. is the pickup switch 3 or 5 way?


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

congrats....great guitar evilGuitar:


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

5 way switch


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

congrats, thats a sexy guitar.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

i must have one


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttt..........

I love quilt tops. I wish they're put a top like that on the LG Signature...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...let us know how it works out for you.

i've been wanting a godin for years.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice indeed.

Does this model have the Piezo bridge?


That's something I'm interested in acquiring at some point.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm loving it so far... It's really light (comparatively) and not neck heavy at all... very comfortable to play standing (although I'm going to replace the strap buttons... they're so small I'm afraid of the guitar parting ways with the strap). I love the neck... it has an unfinished feel. I like the custom custom in the bridge position... not so sure on the custom jazz in the neck yet. The 5 way switch is cool... lol. 

The only thing about it being such a nice guitar is that I'm a little scared when strumming... scratches just won't look good on a flame top. I also occasionally (when I get excited...) hit the pickups & pickup mounting rings (generally speaking, I hit everything in the way) when I'm strumming... am I the only one who does that? lol. 

Milkman,
It doesn't have a piezo bridge. I have tried a couple of the ones with the piezo bridge... I liked how they played too, but it just wasn't something I felt that I needed that this point.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Dont worry about get scratches or dings on it. Its a guitar, not a piece of furniture..............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Only one way to never get a scratch on it... but that means you can never play it. It's a great looking guitar but sooner or later... you know the routine. But hey, once that one is all scratched up you can buy a new one. it's a never ending process. :rockon:


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

^^ I realize that. I know I bought it to play not to decorate my room. It's just the way I am. Once I get the first scratch on it though, I'll stop caring.

I'm a girl. What can I say?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

You can relic your own guitar by actually playing it. That or giving it a shotgun blast to its face..............


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

jane said:


> although I'm going to replace the strap buttons... they're so small I'm afraid of the guitar parting ways with the strap


A lot of the Godins (maybe all?) have Schaller Strap-lock buttons. That's probably why they seem small. They're awsome if you have the hardware on your strap.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

What kinda hardware do I need on my strap? lol... Got a link to what I could get?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

jane said:


> I'm loving it so far... It's really light (comparatively) and not neck heavy at all... very comfortable to play standing (although I'm going to replace the strap buttons... they're so small I'm afraid of the guitar parting ways with the strap). I love the neck... it has an unfinished feel. I like the custom custom in the bridge position... not so sure on the custom jazz in the neck yet. The 5 way switch is cool... lol.
> 
> The only thing about it being such a nice guitar is that I'm a little scared when strumming... scratches just won't look good on a flame top. I also occasionally (when I get excited...) hit the pickups & pickup mounting rings (generally speaking, I hit everything in the way) when I'm strumming... am I the only one who does that? lol.
> 
> ...


I play pretty hard at times, and I haven't scratched mine yet. The friggin` finish on it looks indestructable tho. Thick as hell!! We'll talk again in twenty years and see how scratched up it'll be.evilGuitar: 

CT.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

jane said:


> What kinda hardware do I need on my strap? lol... Got a link to what I could get?


I think the Schaller's are sold in sets of two with the buttons & the clip for the strap. $12-15 I think. I don't know if you can get the stuff separately. Most guitar shops will probably have them. If they're on the Schaller web site, it's hidden somewhere not so obvious...


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

jane said:


> What kinda hardware do I need on my strap? lol... Got a link to what I could get?


Here's a link from Axemusic.com...

http://www.axemusic.com/product.asp?P_ID=417&strPageHistory=search&strKeywords=schaller&numPageStartPosition=1&strSearchCriteria=any&PT_ID=all


----------

